# k3b brucia i cd

## RedNeckCracker

Da premettere che ho cercato in lungo e in largo prima di rompere  :Smile: 

Da quando ho aggiornato i cdrtools e k3b mi succedono cose alquanto strane.

Prima con k3b 0.9 e i vecchi cdrtools mai avuto un problema, ora i problemi che si mostrano sono diversi e strani.

Masterizza senza problemi a 12x ma il disco e' illeggibile oppure si blocca durante la masterizzazione dando un errore generico e sputando fuori il cd.

Mi pure venuto in mente che si sia scassato il masterizzatore ma usando winzozzo non fa una piega, problema riscontrato da altri?

Uso il 2.4.20-gentoo-r8, scsi emulation, k3b 0.10, masterizzatore TDK 12x10x24

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che versione di cdrtools hai? Prova a mettere la versione 2.01a17 (cdrtools) ho maggiore.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

giornalmente faccio un update world quindi credo sia l'ultima stable (non sto davanti al pc incriminato ora).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> giornalmente faccio un update world quindi credo sia l'ultima stable (non sto davanti al pc incriminato ora).

 

Prova con una piu' nuova (magari anche non stable).

----------

## micron

Io invece usando k3b versione 0.10 (a parità di cdrtools,...) ho avuto un problema singolare: i file avi presenti sui cd dati appena masterizzati hanno l'index danneggiato.

Infatti per poter "saltare" da una parte all'altra del film xine (e così pure mplayer) devono ricostruire l'indice del film.

Personamente ho risolto tornado alla 0.9-r1.

Non mi pare che altri utenti abbiano avuto il mio stesso problema...

----------

## GhePeU

anch'io ho avuto grossi problemi con k3b 0.10

dovrebbe esserci un mio thread da qualche parte

----------

## Phemt

pare che k3b 0.10 abbia dato problemi a molta gente, tant'è che è già stato rilasciato k3b 0.10.1

----------

## RedNeckCracker

ebuild aggiornato cmq non c'è della nuova versione.

p.s.

un 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge cdrtools

mi ha risolto alcuni dei problemi ma non tutti.

----------

## khazad-dum

Buttati al vento 4 DVD+R e un po' di fegato (dal nervoso). Purtoppo il downgrade non mi è possibile (dato che la 0.9 non ha la parte dvdrw).

Attualmente uso:

dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4

dvdrtools-0.1.4

k3b-0.10

Se poi provo a fare l'iso di un DVD, verso la fine, k3b crasha..addirittura a volte, durante la simulazione, la testina del dvd va in loop costringendomi a rebootare.

Qualcuno col mio stesso prob?

----------

## HexDEF6

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Buttati al vento 4 DVD+R e un po' di fegato (dal nervoso). Purtoppo il downgrade non mi è possibile (dato che la 0.9 non ha la parte dvdrw).
> 
> Attualmente uso:
> 
> dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4
> ...

 

Io uso 

dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4

dvdrtools-0.1.5

k3b-0.10

e finora mai nessun problema di masterizzazzione ne cd ne dvd (ho provato con DVD-R DVD-RW DVD+RW)

Ciao!

----------

## RedNeckCracker

ok, cambio masterizzatore e riprovo.

----------

## micron

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Io uso 
> 
> dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4
> 
> dvdrtools-0.1.5
> ...

 

Hai provato a mesterizzare un cd/dvd  contenente un avi?

Te lo chiedo perchè da me k3b masterizza tutto con successo, ma poi gli avi scritti sul cd hanno l'indice rovinato...  :Sad: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   Io uso 
> 
> dvd+rw-tools-5.13.4.7.4
> 
> dvdrtools-0.1.5
> ...

 

Si e senza problemi! 

Ho masterizzato diversi cd con avi e un dvd contenente 2 avi da quasi 2 Gb!

Ciao!

----------

## micron

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si e senza problemi! 
> 
> Ho masterizzato diversi cd con avi e un dvd contenente 2 avi da quasi 2 Gb!
> ...

 

Che versione usi di questi programmi?

1) cdrdao

2) cdrtools

----------

## RedNeckCracker

come non detto, era il masterizzatore K.O.

sostituendolo non da più problemi.

----------

## micron

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> come non detto, era il masterizzatore K.O.
> 
> sostituendolo non da più problemi.

 

Probabilemente non ti sei accorto che la domanda è posta a HexDEF6...  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> Si e senza problemi! 
> 
> Ho masterizzato diversi cd con avi e un dvd contenente 2 avi da quasi 2 Gb!
> ...

 

cdrdao 1.1.17-r1

cdrtools-2.01_alpha18-r1

Ciao!

----------

## RedNeckCracker

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   come non detto, era il masterizzatore K.O.
> 
> sostituendolo non da più problemi. 
> 
> Probabilemente non ti sei accorto che la domanda è posta a HexDEF6... 

 

naaa, era solo l'aggiornamento al topic che ho aperto e in particolare mi riferivo a:

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> ok, cambio masterizzatore e riprovo.

 

----------

## Gandalf98

Anche io ultimamente ho avuto parecchi problemi con il mio materizzatore. Ho bruciato parecchi cd e mi si riempiva il log di strani errori!

Usando quasi solo il kernel 2.6 ho deciso di abbandonare l'emulazione scsi, passando a solo ATAPI!

-)cdrtools 2.01 alpha 19

-)cdrdao 1.1.8-pre2

-)k3b 0.10.1

Sono circa 5 giorni che non ho più problemi a parte questi errori che non riesco ad interpretare

```
Oct 30 00:24:05 darkstar cdrom_newpc_intr: 1 residual after xfer

Oct 30 00:24:44 darkstar cdrom_newpc_intr: 1 residual after xfer

Oct 30 00:31:04 darkstar cdrom_newpc_intr: 1 residual after xfer

Oct 30 00:31:07 darkstar cdrom_newpc_intr: 98 residual after xfer

Oct 30 00:31:07 darkstar cdrom_newpc_intr: 1 residual after xfer

Oct 30 00:33:43 darkstar cdrom_newpc_intr: 1 residual after xfer

```

Comunque i cd creati funzionanon perfettamente!!

Cià

----------

## micron

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> -)k3b 0.10.1

 

Ma dove lo trovi sto ebuild?! Nel mio portage non c'è... :Exclamation: 

Eppure nel make.conf ho messo un bel

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

----------

## Gandalf98

```
cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/

cp k3b-0.10.ebuild k3b-0.10.1.ebuild

ebuild k3b-0.10.1.ebuild digest

emerge k3b-0.10.1.ebuild
```

Non essendoci differenze significative tra i due ebuild, non ci sono problemi!!

Cià

----------

## Phemt

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/
> 
> ...

 

confermo, ho fatto anche io così e funziona tutto ok   :Wink: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -)cdrdao 1.1.8-pre2
> 
> 

 

da dove arriva cdrdao 1.18-pre2?

nel portage trovo solo

```
root@KazeNoTani ghepeu # etcat -v cdrdao

[ Results for search key : cdrdao ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-cdr/cdrdao :

        [   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.5-r1 (0)

        [   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.7 (0)

        [   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.7-r1 (0)

        [M~I] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.7-r2 (0)

```

----------

## cerri

Confermo anch'io che non c'e' cdrdao piu' aggiornato nel portage.

CMQ c'e' l'ebuild ufficiale di k3b 0.10.1.

----------

## GhePeU

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Confermo anch'io che non c'e' cdrdao piu' aggiornato nel portage.
> 
> CMQ c'e' l'ebuild ufficiale di k3b 0.10.1.

 

ieri notte ho fatto qualche ricerca, 1.18-pre2 è la denominazione che viene data alla CVS corrente

l'ho scaricata ma non ancora installata, proverò a vedere se riesco a riadattare un ebuild precedente

----------

## Gandalf98

Io la sto usando da un pò e non ho avuto problemi!

Ho modificato l'ebuild 1.1.7-r2 perchè compila sulle librerie di cdrtools (attualmente uso le 2.01 alpha 19)!

Con il kernel 2.6 per me questa è l'unica maniera per riuscire a masterizzare!!

Cià

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oppure utilizzare piu' semplicemente cdrecord da linea di comando.

----------

## Gandalf98

Uso la linea di comando solo per immagini iso! 

Per fare cd audio con mp3 od ogg presi da diverse cartelle, la linea di comando risulta per lo meno "tediosa" !!!!

Con k3b ci vuole un attimo

Cià

----------

## codadilupo

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Uso la linea di comando solo per immagini iso! 
> 
> Per fare cd audio con mp3 od ogg presi da diverse cartelle, la linea di comando risulta per lo meno "tediosa" !!!!
> 
> Con k3b ci vuole un attimo
> ...

 

Beh, pero' puoi sempre mettere gli mp3 tutti nella stessa cartella, e poi simlinkare gli oggetti in un tree adatto alle tue esigenze: in questo modo dovresti salvare logica e software --- > da una parte, continui a trovare gli oggetti, secondo il tuo modo di organizzare cartelle e files, dall'altra é decisamente piu' semplice masterizzare cio' che é contenuto nella stessa cartella.... o no ?

Ci sto pensando, perché vorrei abbandonare i tools grafici, e buttarmi sulla linea di comando

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Beh, pero' puoi sempre mettere gli mp3 tutti nella stessa cartella, e poi simlinkare gli oggetti in un tree adatto alle tue esigenze: in questo modo dovresti salvare logica e software --- > da una parte, continui a trovare gli oggetti, secondo il tuo modo di organizzare cartelle e files, dall'altra é decisamente piu' semplice masterizzare cio' che é contenuto nella stessa cartella.... o no ?
> 
> Ci sto pensando, perché vorrei abbandonare i tools grafici, e buttarmi sulla linea di comando
> 
> Coda

 

Beh i comandi base per la masterizzazione da linea di comando sono:

```
Creare l'immagine di un cdrom                   dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=/tmp/mio.iso

Creare l'immagine da file (meglio da cartella)  mkisofs -R -J -o output.iso nomecartella

Creare l'immagine da un cd audio                cdparanoia -B -d /dev/cdrom

Masterizzare un'immagine (.iso)                 cdrecord dev=0,1,0 speed=8 -v -data file.iso

Masterizzare audio (.wav)                       cdrecord dev=0,1,0 speed=8 -v -audio *.wav
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Ci sto pensando, perché vorrei abbandonare i tools grafici, e buttarmi sulla linea di comando 
> 
> Beh i comandi base per la masterizzazione da linea di comando sono:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quindi, ancora meglio, potrebbe essere creare degli hardlink: in questo modo, puoi dare direttamente la cartella hlinkata, come parametro, no ?

la difficoltà, secondo me, sarebbe proprio la creazione dei link.... pero', nel caso di mp3, se si é usi a organizzare bene (nomeartista/nomealbum/01-titolo-mp3) uno script potrebbe risolvere... qualche volontario  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## GhePeU

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Io la sto usando da un pò e non ho avuto problemi!
> 
> Ho modificato l'ebuild 1.1.7-r2 perchè compila sulle librerie di cdrtools (attualmente uso le 2.01 alpha 19)!
> 
> Con il kernel 2.6 per me questa è l'unica maniera per riuscire a masterizzare!!
> ...

 

potresti postare il tuo ebuild modificato? non riesco a far funzionare il mio

----------

## micron

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Beh, pero' puoi sempre mettere gli mp3 tutti nella stessa cartella, e poi simlinkare gli oggetti in un tree adatto alle tue esigenze: in questo modo dovresti salvare logica e software --- > da una parte, continui a trovare gli oggetti, secondo il tuo modo di organizzare cartelle e files, dall'altra é decisamente piu' semplice masterizzare cio' che é contenuto nella stessa cartella.... o no ?
> 
> Ci sto pensando, perché vorrei abbandonare i tools grafici, e buttarmi sulla linea di comando
> 
> Coda

 

Questa potrebbe essere una modo per rendere le cose meno tediose, però vuoi mettere il semplice drag-n-drop di k3b?  :Smile: 

IMHO masterizzare un cd da linea di comando è sempre comodo e fattibile tranne quando si deve creare un cd audio partendo da mp3 e ogg, in questo caso la situazione comporta troppi passaggi intermedi (raggruppare i file, convertirli, masterizzarli, eliminare i wav)

----------

## codadilupo

 *micron wrote:*   

> Questa potrebbe essere una modo per rendere le cose meno tediose, però vuoi mettere il semplice drag-n-drop di k3b? 
> 
> IMHO masterizzare un cd da linea di comando è sempre comodo e fattibile tranne quando si deve creare un cd audio partendo da mp3 e ogg, in questo caso la situazione comporta troppi passaggi intermedi (raggruppare i file, convertirli, masterizzarli, eliminare i wav)

 

ho sempre e solo masterizzato sotto gui, quindi, come non essere d'accordo ?   :Very Happy: 

Pero', devo dire, quando ho visto cosa non mi scaricava k3b come dipendenze.... beh... l'ho emerso, e poi unmerso....: primo, mi son sentito stupido, a non aver usato direttamente kde, secondo: eh, ma dovro' pur prima o poi, essere in grado di gestire anche sta benedetta shell.... e se non comincio mai ...  :Wink: 

come vedi, semre imho

Coda

----------

## micron

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Pero', devo dire, quando ho visto cosa non mi scaricava k3b come dipendenze.... beh... l'ho emerso, e poi unmerso....: primo, mi son sentito stupido, a non aver usato direttamente kde, secondo: eh, ma dovro' pur prima o poi, essere in grado di gestire anche sta benedetta shell.... e se non comincio mai ... 

 

Concordo pienamente, k3b richiede ha un sacco di dipendenze (mai tante quante dvd::rip, si potrebbe fare una gara per eleggere il programma con più dipendenze  :Very Happy: ).

Infine hai perfettamente ragione anche riguardo all'uso "estremo" della shell, peccato che alcune volte per questioni di tempo non sia possibile...  :Confused: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Ti posto solo il pezzo in cui ho fatto delle modifiche:

```
SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/cdrdao/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc ~sparc alpha hppa"

IUSE="gnome oggvorbis"

RDEPEND="gnome? ( >=gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.1.2-r1

   >=dev-cpp/gnomemm-1.2.2 )

   dev-perl/MP3-Info

   dev-perl/Audio-Wav

   dev-perl/Audio-Tools

   >=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha16

   >=sys-apps/sed-4"

DEPEND=">=dev-util/pccts-1.33.24-r1

   ${RDEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${S}

#   epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PF}-mp32dao-gentoo.diff

   if [ ! "`use oggvorbis`" ]; then

      cd ${S}/contrib/mp32dao

      sed -i '22s/^/#/' MediaHandler.pm

   fi

   if [ "${ARCH}" = "hppa" ]

   then

      cd ${S}/scsilib/RULES

      for i in parisc parisc64

      do

         cp i386-linux-cc.rul $i-linux-cc.rul

         cp i386-linux-gcc.rul $i-linux-gcc.rul

      done

   fi

}

```

Fammi sapere se va bene!!

Cià

----------

